

Please Google, make a Desktop OS - lawlit

I just read the article about just saying what you have to say (http://raganwald.posterous.com/youre-probably-going-to-downvote-this-but). And here's what I have to say. Linux is awesome, and it's too sad that there's no good Desktop OS around it (and don't count Gnome, KDE, nor XFCE as desktop environment, they are not, they are a go-buy-a-mac-if-you-love-the-cmd-line-and-want-to-keep-your-hair desktop environments. You'll ask, Why Google ? Well, it can be IBM, or Intel, or anyone with cash willing to rock the Linux on the desktop. Because really, without that, no developer will make the first step, and when a hero does, the project dies within a tiny period of time. So please Google, make this happen, and give back to the community. I'm sure lot of beautiful programs will be made with love on a GLOS - Google Linux OS.
======
retroafroman
Linux IS a desktop OS.

I don't understand your point. Are you asking someone to make a Linux
distribution with a OSX or Windows like user experience? If so, your best bet
is to buy one of those operating systems, get proficient at it and be done. Is
it because you want Photoshop or Portal on Linux? Let's face it, that isn't
happening soon, even if Google, or any other company, decided to make a
distribution. There's still too much perceived sunk technical cost invested in
the other platforms to make a port in the next several years IMHO.

On the other hand, you could try out the copious distributions that exist and
see which one does it best for you. If none of them fit the bill, make your
own. It's a glib response, but that's the way Linux works.

~~~
lawlit
I'm talking about a beautifull user interface and user experience, that would
make your life on Linux more enjoyable, be it using a text editor, browsing
your file system, watching a movie or even clicking a button. I'm not talking
about applications, nor about what you can run or what you can't run on it,
and no, I don't use photoshop, nor play Portal. I have a mac, and I have a
Gentoo too. Tried Ubuntu, and fell in love with fedora once. If you are happy
with your GTK, I am not. I'm sad for the limited options I have. And don't
tell me "build it yourself" this is the way open source works, because I've
been there, I tried, and it didn't work so well. Projects like this need
financial support. Long financial support. And no, Linux is NOT a desktop. And
finally, please, stop being against the idea of a beautiful Linux desktop.

------
chc
To be honest, this sounds like a worse allocation of resources than making
pirate hats out of hundred-dollar bills. Why would Google ever want to do
this? What's the business case?

------
dawson
Goobuntu <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu>

~~~
lawlit
<http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/20>

------
profitbaron
Google ARE making/have made an OS called Google Chrome OS.

Its been released on the Chromebook - <http://www.google.com/chromebook> &
more details can be seen - <http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os>

~~~
lawlit
Thanks for pointing that out but I think that unless you were hiding from the
internet or something, everyone in HN knows about Chrome OS. I'm talking here
about a desktop OS, not a browser-mode.

~~~
drivingmenuts
I suspect Google is more interested in tying to their services rather than
having the user make their own app choices. Additionally, desktop OSes require
a higher level of support than Google is willing to provide (they might
actually have to provide _some_ support as opposed to now, which is apparently
nil).

------
MostAwesomeDude
Okay, I'll bite. I just finished dissecting Chrome OS for end-users; it's a
Gentoo derivative which hides behind a browser window.

What would Google do which makes their flavor of Linux better than others?

~~~
lawlit
A better desktop environment. People have said the same thing with the Chrome
browser before. "What would Google do which makes their flavor of a browser
better than others? Well I guess, a lot.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
Go on, I'm listening. What could I do to make your desktop experience better?

~~~
lawlit
Start by building it around a rock solid, beautifull GUI toolkit. :) maybe the
rest will come naturally.

